# Fish babe of the month contest!!!



## AQUA HUNTRESS

Alright everyone, I know I'm not the best looking girl in this contest...or even close for that matter....but I REALLY want a free fishing trip in the Keys!!! I mean REALLY! If you get chosen to be a "fish babe of the month" they pick a name to win the trip at the end of the year and out of 12 names I like the odds! Number 26!!! Vote for a local girl! 

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/gallery/October-Fish-Babe-Entries/26


----------



## FishinFool

You got my vote:thumbsup:


----------



## lingfisher1

You got my vote Steph. WHEN you win that trip to the keys you gonna need someone to go and carry all your gear for ya.(hint hint)


----------



## Capt David

Ya got my vote.:thumbup:


----------



## lingfisher1

Lets hook her up guys.(It will allow you to vote multiple times)


----------



## jspooney

voted. lets go guys. she's ahead right now...barely. If she wins she gets a fishing trip and we get a story. good for all.


----------



## Catchin Hell

Love it, you got my vote and I didn't have to pay to vote. 23.8%


----------



## Skullkracker

25% now wow you've got em all beat!!!hands down


----------



## JD7.62

Voted!


----------



## Capt David

Oops, I voted again!


----------



## Sequoiha

I voted and you are in the lead....


----------



## FelixH

36% of the vote as of this morning. When does the voting close?


----------



## FrankwT

got my vote, Good Luck! 39.72%


----------



## Snapperking

YOu got my vote lady Steph and again and again ...........


----------



## Jaw Jacker

:thumbup:Voted:thumbup:


----------



## Patriot

Voted.......40.2% now


----------



## Kingfish514

Voted Good luck


----------



## inshorecatch

Voted hope you get the trip.


----------



## tigerbait

Voted as well. Good Luck!!


----------



## amberj

I voted for you...several times...:thumbsup:


----------



## FLbeachbum

Voted. 43% now.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

voted. I was shooting the shit with vic at gulf breeze bait and tackle getting ready to go do a little bay fishing. This girl pulling in an old restored truck with a boat in the back, she comes in buys something and leaves. I look at vic and said damn shes by herself, he said she comes in all the time just like that. Two three hours later i see her on the water around ft pickens with boat in the water and motor hooked up and shes heading for the pass. My buddy that was with me was like she carried that boat to the water, hooked up the motor and everything. We went on fishing and when we came back through there she was heading back the way she came from. She does it all and does it by herself. She deserves this trip.


----------



## Sunshine17

Got my vote. Deffinatley


----------



## KingMe!!!

Got a few votes from me Fo Show.......:thumbup:


----------



## BBob

*Pma*

Voted, +PMA Good Luck (on your fishing trip), BBob


----------



## USMCPayne

voted. 49.61%!


----------



## Stressless

Voted - hard to choose between 11 and you, really like the photo/composition of both but it's the gal not the fish we're choo-choo-choosing!


----------



## Sushi maker

Got my votes 50% now


----------



## J rod

honestly, looked at all the pics and you deffinately deserve the votes your at 50% of 400 votes now.


----------



## Fish Happens

Got my vote


----------



## Boatjob1

Jus voted for ya... Good luck............


----------



## Clay-Doh

I would vote, but I think it's degrading to women to have a contest like this, and takes away from the true sport of fishing.

HA! Yeah right! Just voted. Good luck Steph! Sure you'll win the monthly one...and hope ya end up winnin the trip to the keys!


----------



## brnbser

voted, great job Steph. right now it show you having over 52% of the 426 votes so far :thumbsup:


----------



## FishVan

Voted, looks like your over 50%...


----------



## error

I'm in....Hope you win and enjoy the fish :yes:


----------



## Fishermon

click click click click click click......:thumbsup:


----------



## Bay Ranger

Voted, 52.4% now. Ya got a good support group behind ya girl!


----------



## beenalongtime

Done. And um, you look great to me! Good luck!!!


----------



## BananaTom

*Stephanie is running away with the votes like Republicans did on Tuesday!!!*


----------



## what next?

voted , this is great!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

FelixH said:


> 36% of the vote as of this morning. When does the voting close?


It goes on all month.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

Thanks guys! Wow...I'm flattered. You're all awesome.


----------



## Tiderunner

just voted, good luck


----------



## still flippen

+ one....

Take lots of pic's ;-)


----------



## SaltAddict

over 50% and you are crushing the competition.


----------



## Ozeanjager

did i correctly see 22,000 people voted last month?


----------



## REDFISH101

+1 got my vote. good luck:thumbup:


----------



## Jack Hexter

Just voted- looks like you're in


----------



## Heartbreaker

*Here's another one*

Hope you enjoy your trip! I'll be there in January


----------



## B.L. Laird

Voted, 51.68 %- looks like a landslide victory!


----------



## Chris V

Those other girls don't stand a chance and I'm willing to bet you could outfish all of them!

You got my vote


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3

Voted - up to 52%


----------



## sumnat2

*Just voted*

Wow this is sure looking easy for you, everyone keep it up. You said you were not the best looking I do not know about that I met you in person and you are definately a keeper. GOOD LUCK!!!:notworthy:


----------



## LITECATCH

Got my vote in for ya!! Looking good girl!!


----------



## TURTLE

AQUA HUNTRESS said:


> Alright everyone, I know I'm not the best looking girl in this contest...or even close for that matter....but I REALLY want a free fishing trip in the Keys!!! I mean REALLY! If you get chosen to be a "fish babe of the month" they pick a name to win the trip at the end of the year and out of 12 names I like the odds! Number 26!!! Vote for a local girl!
> 
> http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/gallery/October-Fish-Babe-Entries/26


*Well there hot pants, you got more then 50% in the after vote poll, I think your gonna have a good chance. *

*Good luck.*


----------



## Jason

I voted fer ya from every computer I have access to and had some friends vote fer ya too!!! Don't see anyone gonna get to close to ya!!!


----------



## mike potter

*Go Girl*

Done


----------



## Bullshark

AQUA HUNTRESS said:


> Alright everyone, I know I'm not the best looking girl in this contest...or even close for that matter....but I REALLY want a free fishing trip in the Keys!!! I mean REALLY! If you get chosen to be a "fish babe of the month" they pick a name to win the trip at the end of the year and out of 12 names I like the odds! Number 26!!! Vote for a local girl!
> 
> http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/gallery/October-Fish-Babe-Entries/26


Don't sell yourself short your top 3 and top 2 if you take the fake boobs off one of the girls. It's a toss up anyway. I hope you win.


----------



## Fortmorgan

*You got my vote--true "Fish Babe"*

:thumbup:


----------



## SkinnyWater

*45.8%*

Looks like a landslide :thumbsup:


----------



## hjorgan

*You got my vote!*

Hope you win.


----------



## bay98trophy

i voted your at 45%!! Confidence woman confidence!!


----------



## 401 Cay

You got my vote Steph.. and you ARE the best looking one there!

Seth


----------



## todd in the bay

Stephanie, You're there! 
Have a blast on us!


----------



## Tres

Got my vote.


----------



## whyworry

Just voted you up to 45% from 40%. Keep voting guys.


----------



## steve-o

you got it ,


----------



## SHunter

Voted for you. Good luck.


----------



## Splittine

Voted


----------



## Splittine

Ozeanjager said:


> did i correctly see 22,000 people voted last month?


Thats wierd cause in August only 3,000 something voted.


----------



## Island24

I just voted for you. It shows you in the lead - good work forum!


----------



## waterwings

One more vote:thumbup:


----------



## just add water

Got my vote from Tenn--hope you win!!


----------



## bamasam

It was great meeting you a couple of weeks ago Steph, you have my vote!

By the way I am available as a bodyguard if you need one in the keys


----------



## metal11

I have to ask you Steph who do you think is better looking in that group of women? I didn't see any that really compete except for maybe fake chest. You have my votes


----------



## Biller48

Voted for the babe in Pensacola Pass, the hot one, 45% now and the closest to you is at 11%.:thumbsup:.


----------



## Per-Diem

Looks like you got this one wrapped up!


----------



## The Pirate Ed

You got my vote. Have fun in the Keys!


----------



## whyworry

Bump


----------



## river_roach

*got my vote*

ya got my vote I'll try to remember to sling you a vote when I think about it


----------



## maxcyr65

you got my vote.
you winning by double


----------



## whyworry

Looks like FS fixed it so you can only record 1 vote per session. Last week I was recording 10-20 per session but now the total vote only changes on the first vote, and no others.


----------



## karma

got my vote and looks like you will be going to the keys!! have fun!!


----------



## chasin-tail

you got my vote!!

36% and in the LEAD!!! Way to go PFF!!!!


----------



## BananaTom

*Number 10 is creeping up with 18.97 percent of the vote to Steph's 34.91 % of 2,202 votes. *

*That is 769 votes for Steph and 418 for number 10. Steph is only 351 votes in the lead.*

*Please ask you friends and relatives to vote, as Stephanie really deserves this win.*

*I sent a request by email to many and posted on my Face Book. Consider this option in helping our buddy.*

*Thank you!!*


----------



## hogdogs

I posted the request on a MO. hunting board...
Will post on a few other places too...

Brent


----------



## TONER

Voted !!!!! Good luck !


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

its like stealing candy from baby, no one else has a chance


----------



## SolarFlare

*Save a bull red*

Whoops Fubar


----------



## lingfisher1

Bay Pirate said:


> We are now moving into full bull red season, and I just wanted to remind everyone, these are our spawners!
> 
> The peak of the spawning season is when the days hit 10.5hrs of daylight or less; that is now!
> 
> 
> Enjoy the run and catch a lot of fish but remember how to handle them so they survive to spawn.
> 
> 
> Use heavier tackle so you don't wear them out
> if you do qwear them down be sure to revvie them by putting them in the water and keep running the water thru their gills till swim off
> if they go belly, go back and get them and revive them
> do not suspend them with a Boca Grip for example for an extended period it harms their insides.
> do not hold them by their gills
> use a wet towel or wet hands so u do not remove their slime that protects them from parasites
> if taking a pic, hold them lateral and support their mid body to avoid damage
> todays fish produce tommorrow enjoyment!


 Think you replied to the wrong topic.:001_huh:


----------



## SolarFlare

yup, screwed that up


----------



## BananaTom

*Stephaine Sharpton - Number 26 - has 835 Votes*

*Crystal Westinghouse - Number 10 - has 450 Votes*

*Steph is only 385 votes in the lead. *

*Lets get er done!!!* ​


----------



## stringle

Btt


----------



## BananaTom

*Stephaine Sharpton - Number 26 - has 886 Votes*

*Crystal Westinghouse - Number 10 - has 484 Votes*

*Steph is only 402 votes in the lead. *

*Lets get er done!!!* ​


----------



## BananaTom

*Stephaine Sharpton - Number 26 - has 964 Votes*

*Crystal Westinghouse - Number 10 - has 502 Votes*

*Steph is only 462 votes in the lead. *

*We are getin' er done!!!*​


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

*picture of boat*

Im too old for good looking girls, still want to see picture of boat:whistling:


----------



## Orion45

20simmons sea skiff said:


> Im too old for good looking girls, still want to see picture of boat:whistling:


You're never too old. You just move up to *dirty old man* until you become....a *dead old man*. :thumbup:


----------



## SHunter

As long as nothing is wrong with your eyes, you are still alright. Window shop. :shifty:


----------



## BananaTom

*Stephaine Sharpton - Number 26 - has 1010 Votes*

*Crystal Westinghouse - Number 10 - has 522 Votes*

*Steph is only 488 votes in the lead. *

*We are getin' er done!!!* 

*I have found out where Number Ten is from. *

*It is the Texans against the Floridians, with the help of the Alabamians, Mississippians, Louisianians, Georgians, and everyone else this has reached. *

*This is getting fun, as the Texans have started talking about Number 26 on their forum as found on this link below:*

*http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=310181*​


----------



## Freedom Outlaw

Orion45 said:


> You're never too old. You just move up to *dirty old man* until you become....a *dead old man*. :thumbup:


That is great....got to etch that one in the back of the brain :thumbsup:


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

20simmons sea skiff said:


> Im too old for good looking girls, still want to see picture of boat:whistling:


You would like to see a picture of what boat? My boat or the boat I was on the day of the photo?


----------



## sealark

I think he's joking with you. You know the old saying, Wanted good looking women that can cook and fish and has a boat, Please send picture of boat


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

sealark said:


> I think he's joking with you. You know the old saying, Wanted good looking women that can cook and fish and has a boat, Please send picture of boat


Oh, I figured it was about to be one more thread derailed by someone trying to call me a liar  My bad.


----------



## sealark

No, don't worry about that. There are to many people that have met you and know better and spoke highly of you and your love of the water and fishing abilities. Good luck with the contest I have voted once or twice:yes::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Clay-Doh

I still think Steph is a made up person, not real. Haa haa.. 

Oh wait a minute! Who was that catchin fish out with us, and bowed up for about a good hour almost not givin up?









I know your gonna win the babe of the month contest Steph...I just really hope you win the yearly one and get your trip!


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

you got me, ha ha , wanted women to clean house and clean fish, be mother to 8 cats , 8 chi wa was please send picture of boat. im just trying to make friends, not enemines. i think highly of any women that fish, good looks or not.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

another fishing lady i know went to keys and did the triple slam, snook, tarpon, and bonefish, maybe you will too, they say key west is a beautiful place, my grandkids went there last year, ive only gotten 15 miles from there myself


----------



## 90mph

Voted, looks like your campaign strategy is working. Haave fun in the Keys. :thumbup:


----------



## Bigwill4life

26







37.47%
LOOKS LIKE SHES IN THE LEAD EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big B

*Put your browser on Private*

And vote as many times as you would like as long as you restart it in between. GOod luck.


----------



## BananaTom

AQUA HUNTRESS said:


> Oh, I figured it was about to be one more thread derailed by someone trying to call me a liar  My bad.


*Stephanie, *

*NO ONE is ever going to call you a Liar again. *
*And NO ONE is going to get away with calling you a cheater either.*
*From this point forward, we have your back.*
*Count on it.*

*BT*


----------



## Stuart H. Brown

I had the upmost respect for you until you started hanging around Clay-doh and Brandy. I'd hate to see how goofy those two acted with you on the boat. Haha 
I think most would be impressed if you showed the small boat with some pics of your catch launching from shore. Pretty unique.
SHB


----------



## OBsession

I don't know Steph that number 4 and #22...... well I voted for you anyway because of how nice you are when I make all those comments. You are now at 38.7%. closest to you is at 18.9%. got on ther and vote guys, can't let our local girl lose.


----------



## Realtor

I voted, I must have missed something,( about the liar thing) been busy as of late, good luck.


----------



## whyworry

Come on people. As of right now - 7539 views of this thread, 1164 votes for Steph on the poll. Only 15% of the views result in votes. What is so hard about taking an extra 30 seconds to vote with each view?


----------



## Snelly

Vote cast - excellent idea :thumbup:


----------



## Clay-Doh

Stuart H. Brown said:


> I had the upmost respect for you until you started hanging around Clay-doh and Brandy. I'd hate to see how goofy those two acted with you on the boat. Haha
> I think most would be impressed if you showed the small boat with some pics of your catch launching from shore. Pretty unique.
> SHB


Ha haa Stuart. We were on our best behavior! She did come back out a second time...so that means we couldn't have been too bad.


----------



## corrinas2

clay you know she is just glunting for punishment lol


----------



## BananaTom

*As of 11/18/2010 at 2pm*

*Total Votes Cast = 3113*

*Stephaine Sharpton - Number 26 - has 38.42 % or 1196 Votes*

*Crystal Westinghouse - Number 10 - has 18.41% or 573 Votes*

*Steph is only 623 votes in the lead. *

*We are getin' er done!!!*


----------



## tom1s

I supported our local talent...good luck in the keys if you make it!


----------



## sealark

What happened to the contest? Every time I log on it comes up with the September list and our Babe isn't there to vote for. I guess I voted to much and have been banned. Anyone else have this problem? :thumbdown:


----------



## whyworry

As of this time, the SWS site is down for maintenance.


----------



## sealark

whyworry said:


> As of this time, the SWS site is down for maintenance.


It hasn't been down for three days and isn't down now and I still get the September lineup when I click on it with the following URL Here try the link and let me know what it shows on your computer.:thumbup:

Click Here


----------



## whyworry

I get Steph's pic on top of the September voting. Looks like they took down the October contest, like you said. Wonder if Will's BS last week had anything to do with that?


----------



## sealark

I don't know but if it did she should be declared the winner. The publicizing of the contest in other forums should have nothing to do with a contest. That's what a contest is all about.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sealark

I sent SWS a PM and described the problem, I think it might have been a glitch in there system Now there is no way to vote. Hopefully they will fix the problem...:thumbup:


----------



## sealark

SWS site is back up and running like it should.:thumbup: Steph. is more than double ahead of them. GO VOTE...

Link


----------



## fishguy21

I voted for you!


----------



## bigrick

I'll take you on a free trip, no voting involved


----------



## BananaTom

*As of 11/23/2010 at 11:00 am*

*Total Votes Cast = 3574*

*Stephaine Sharpton - Number 26 - has 36.6 % or 1308 Votes*

*Crystal Westinghouse - Number 10 - has 18.44% or 659 Votes*

*Steph is only 649 votes in the lead. *

*We are getin' er done!!!*


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

bigrick said:


> I'll take you on a free trip, no voting involved


Really! Sweet! =)


----------



## Ozeanjager

*voted*

voted again ... is there an award for the most votes by a single voter?


----------



## BananaTom

*As of 11/29/2010 at 9:00 am*

*Total Votes Cast = 3722*

*Stephaine Sharpton - Number 26 - has 36.41% or 1355 Votes*

*Crystal Westinghouse - Number 10 - has 18.35% or 682 Votes*

*Steph is 673 votes in the lead. *

*One more day to vote and w**e are getin' er done!!!*


----------



## jaster

Casted mine, almost there, good luck. I think us pff'ers should stick together, not nearlly as appealing to look at but what can us guys enter that we can pass all the good fortune around? I am sure we could find something we can pool together on and win with each others votes!


----------



## TURTLE

*I know it is most likley in one of these 17 pages but, if she wins this voting is it over or does she just go to a semi final?*


----------



## BananaTom

TURTLE said:


> *I know it is most likley in one of these 17 pages but, if she wins this voting is it over or does she just go to a semi final?*


*When Stephanie wins for the month, she will then be one of 12 candidates that will be picked from a random drawing. *

*Therefore, when she wins; it will give her a "1 in 12" chance of winning the trip to the Keys for three days of fishing, all expenses paid.*


----------



## jdhkingfisher

i vote oon having a best beer gut challenge


jaster said:


> Casted mine, almost there, good luck. I think us pff'ers should stick together, not nearlly as appealing to look at but what can us guys enter that we can pass all the good fortune around? I am sure we could find something we can pool together on and win with each others votes!


----------



## OBsession

OK if she doesn't win the trip to the keys, I'll take her. I just have to lose 30 lbs, dye my hair and get a facelift in the next 30 days. No problem Steph....


----------



## Clay-Doh

OBsession said:


> OK if she doesn't win the trip to the keys, I'll take her. I just have to lose 30 lbs, dye my hair and get a facelift in the next 30 days. No problem Steph....


Now thats funny! Good one..


----------



## Pass Time

AQUA HUNTRESS said:


> Alright everyone, I know I'm not the best looking girl in this contest...or even close for that matter....
> http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/gallery/October-Fish-Babe-Entries/26


 
Yes you are. I think you ARE GOING ON A FREE FISHING TRIP! Good luck...you got this!


----------



## jaster

jdhkingfisher said:


> i vote oon having a best beer gut challenge


 I would feel sorry for yall, cause I would take that one!


----------



## spike

done:thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom

*As of 11/30/2010 at 11 :00 am*

*Total Votes Cast = 3764*

*Stephaine Sharpton - Number 26 - has 36.48% or 1373 Votes*

*Crystal Westinghouse - Number 10 - has 18.25% or 686 Votes*

*Steph is 687 votes in the lead. *

*Last day to vote and w**e are getin' er done!!!*​


----------



## Frenchy

Voted, enjoy the trip !!!


----------



## Ozeanjager

looks like your in the hat for the trip lotto. I sincerly believe you could make bank having your own lotto if you win for fishing buddy on your trip at a dollar a pop.


----------



## Clay-Doh

I got $5 on it.


----------



## local_hooker

Clay-Doh said:


> I got $5 on it.


+1 .


----------



## BananaTom

*I like it!!*

*A lotto drawing to see who gets to go to the keys on a three day fishing trip with Stephanie!!!*


----------



## OBsession

Ozeanjager said:


> looks like your in the hat for the trip lotto. I sincerly believe you could make bank having your own lotto if you win for fishing buddy on your trip at a dollar a pop.


Now that really is a good idea, but she should do it local. Five bucks a chance and she goes on your boat for a day if you get your named pulled. Let mesee....3800 votes at $5 each = enough for a real boat.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

WoooooHoooooo!!!! We did it! Thanks so much everyone for all the votes and dedication to the contest. A special thanks to Banana Tom for going to bat for me. I was going to get the embroidered shirt for you Tom but it is a "ladies" shirt. How about drinks on me instead! JJam, Choppedliver, Hotdogs, Stringle, PFF mods and Marlin mag Mods Thanks for havin my back and bringing in the votes! And now we are going to get this country back on track and.......oh sorry I got carried away. Thanks everyone! :singing:


----------



## JDM

*Winner*

Congrats on the win!!


----------



## bigrick

Any one know if this girl is single, Would love to have a good lookin blonde to fish with.


----------



## Absofishingloutely

bigrick said:


> Any one know if this girl is single, Would love to have a good lookin blonde to fish with.


Bump


----------



## Island24

Let us know what you catch on the trip!


----------

